# RAW Egg and Chicken



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I feed Texas, my 8 month old GSD, the recommended amount (as stated on the bag) 4 cups of Royal Canin German Shepherd puppy 30 with one tablespoon of Missing Link powder. Though, she only usually eats about 2 or 3 cups; she never finishes all 4 cups. 

I decided to incorporate occasional treats to her meal to encourage feeding. I have added one raw egg with the shell to her meal daily (3 cups of kibble, one tablespoon of ML powder, and 1 raw egg). Yesterday, I changed it up and gave her a raw chicken breast, 1 raw egg, 1 tablespoon of ML powder, and 2 cups of dog food. 

I do not plan on feeding her RAW entirely, but just occasionally as a treat or enticement to encourage her to eat. I have tried other avenues such as, chicken and beef broth or incorporating pet botanics Lamb slices, but neither enticed her. 

I do want to continue giving her an egg a day, since this has encouraged her to eat most of her kibble. Is this ok? Could it affect her? Or should I limit it to once in a while? Is giving chicken or beef ok, as long at I reduce the kibble amount?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have heard that you do not want to give raw meat at the same time as kibble because they digest at different rates and can cause bloat.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh my! I was not aware of that. Thank you for letting me know. I suppose it would be ok to at least feed her an egg with the kibble?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

That I don't know. I give raw eggs on occasion but never with the shell.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I didn't know this either! Glad I opened this. 

Emily- why no shell?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

KatieStanley said:


> I didn't know this either! Glad I opened this.
> 
> Emily- why no shell?


I don't know. :shrug: I wouldn't want to eat the shell. No scientific reason.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Emoore said:


> I have heard that you do not want to give raw meat at the same time as kibble because they digest at different rates and can cause bloat.


There's nothing proven on this. There are plenty of members on this board who have/had mixed raw with kibble with no ill effects. Personally, when I was a 50/50 feeder, I fed kibble in the morning then raw at night, just for ease of measuring. 

Feeding one whole raw egg a day isn't bad for your dog. I might also suggest buying some canned tripe (Trippet is the best) and adding it in or a tablespoong of plain yogurt to give some variety though.

But be warned...this is how I started and then I went completely to the dark side and am a 100 percen raw feeder now.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

There's no real calcium/dietary benefit to feeding the shell, unless it's crushed into a fine powder. But it won't harm them either, it's just your preference.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I heard the shell is rich in clacium; this is why I allow it. Though, I have also heard that too much calcium could lead to bone defects. This is why I question if I should feed eggs with the shell or without, and how frequent? The last thing I would want to do is disrupt any growth plates.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

Zoe enjoys crunching it in my face. She only gets one about 1 - 2 times a week as a treat.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

RogueRed26 said:


> I heard the shell is rich in clacium; this is why I allow it. Though, I have also heard that too much calcium could lead to bone defects. This is why I question if I should feed eggs with the shell or without, and how frequent? The last thing I would want to do is disrupt any growth plates.


It won't add anything...it has to be baked and crushed into a find powder to be absorbed. Even yogurt won't hurt, as long as it's only like a teaspoon or so a day for a pup.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, I did that yesterday. I fed her the chicken in the morning and, in the evening, I gave her the nibble mixed with the egg and missing link powder. Though, the idea of bloat is scary. does anyone else have any experiences of alternating kibble and raw in a single day feeding?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Actually I would be concerned by lack of calcium. When you feed breast, you give ALL the breast, bones and cartilages included or just the meat? If you feed only the meat of anything, without the bone, you may be giving too much phosphorus, which leads to calcium loss because they need to be balanced. The same happens with too much egg, but not in the amounts you are feeding. Sometimes I give the whole egg to my dogs too, but only for the fun of seeing them figure out how to eat it, the can absorb the calcium of the egg on that form of presentation.

I just read you also feed another suplement, so forget about calcium, I'm sure he gets enough. But I'll leave the post as general knowdlege.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you for the advice; I appreciate it. I fed her a boneless breast, yesterday. Though, next time, I will remember to look for meat or poultry with bones to add nutrients to her diet.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I feed raw chicken legs and/or quarters to my 17 month old GSD as well as kibble. He was a light eater before I started feeding the raw. I feed him the raw about an hour after kibble. It fits with our schedule - he eats the raw when we are done for the day and winding down. 

I feed bone and all, and it's normally frozen. My guy doesn't like the texture of thawed raw chicken. Goofy, I know. He likes it frozen. 

I treat with raw chicken feet. I sometimes throw in other raw bits and pieces as a treat, but not as part of his measured diet.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Day 3 with kibble and raw. So far, she has been actually eating all her kibble, as long as I mix an egg with it. Her first meal is 2 cups of dog food mixed with an egg and the Missing Link powder. Then, in the evening, I give her a cup of kibble and after 3 hours or so, I give her a chicken breast. I am impressed that her appetite is picking up.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

aubie said:


> There's nothing proven on this. There are plenty of members on this board who have/had mixed raw with kibble with no ill effects. Personally, when I was a 50/50 feeder, I fed kibble in the morning then raw at night, just for ease of measuring.


This is like so many other things about raising and feeding dogs ---- the calcium/phosphorus issue in puppy food, not running on concrete until a year old, neutering young vs. waiting to neuter. . . . . there just aren't any studies to prove one way or the other. It's mostly anecdotal evidence. Will all these issues I choose to err on the side of caution. I know others who don't. We'll probably never know for sure who's "right."


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I personally don't think feeding raw and kibble together will cause bloat. It will all digest together. Raw may digest faster, but if it is mixed in the gut with kibble the digestion may be slowed up a bit. 

I use to feed a fish based kibble topped with canned jack mackeral a few meals a week before going over to all raw. Never had any problems with my dogs processing it.

If you are going to feed raw, please research it, because if you aren't feeding a balance of RMB's OM and MM you may be doing more harm than good.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

at 8 months old i was feeding my dog 3 cups a day.
one cup in the am, one cup at noon and one cup in the pm.
there was always something mixed in the kibble. sometimes
it can food, cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast, raw
ground beef, sweet potato, veggies, rice, quinoa, millet
fresh fish, canned mackerel, canned sardines, salmon
oil, cocoa nut oil, olive oil and occassionally table scraps.
when giving canned food i use the "no salt" added products.
the raw egg i only feed once a week. we have a grinder
so when we feed anything with a shell or bones we grind it
to the point of it being powder/granulated.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm sure I'll get some hate for this but honestly, I think people over think their dogs food. 

If you're feeding a quality kibble, adding up to 30% "extras" isn't going to knock it out of balance. We're not talking about a small dog here, so the calories or nutrients from a single egg or a small amount of chicken isn't going to take up 50-100+% of a days worth of nutrition.

Feeding a dog isn't rocket science. :shrug: Dogs survived this far on table scraps and whatever they could kill, do you think that was 100% balanced every day? We've always had a variety of dogs and the large portion of our dogs have been large breeds. Most were fed what was cheapest (Until about 6 years ago when I became educated on nutrition) and all got left overs, RMB's and healthy extras like fruits, veggies, raw meats, eggs, yogurt, cheeses, ect. Our dogs always grew up to be normal/healthy adults. =/ If they can do that on nasty Ol' Roy/Kibbles N' Bits type food, I'm sure this persons dog will be FINE eating a quality (Though for the price, they could do better than Royal Canin) kibble and having some "extras" added in. If calcium is a worry, throw in some raw bones a couple times a week. Besides a better piece of mind, it'll also help keep their teeth clean. Which is a much bigger worry of mine than if adding a bit of chicken will unbalance my dogs food. Pano can be fixed...Kidney failure, heart failure, ect from dirty teeth and infected gums can't. Nor can you come back and replace the teeth that fall out from poor dental care.

Even today as an educated person on dog foods, I find a high quality kibble as a base and my dogs get EVERYTHING added in. Right now I'm making some crepes with bananas, strawberries and cream cheese. Don't think my dogs aren't getting a bite of it.  I've got a steak in the fridge that was made earlier this week and never eaten. That's going to be added to Chance's breakfast and Zoey (little dog) will get a little chunk. (It's a pretty big steak) If nobody takes down the chicken breast that's sitting in there by the end of the day, it's tomorrows food. My dogs aren't suffering from any crippling diseases or problems from this. The ONLY thing wrong between my 2 dogs is my 13 year old has a low thyroid which is managed by food intake and a small pill split in half divided into a morning and night dose. But to be a senior, I really can't complain. Could be diabetes, cancer, ect which I see a lot in dogs who are fed just kibble.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I feed 50/50 raw and kibble daily. In the morning they get raw. In the evening they get kibble. Every few days they get a treat that consists of a raw egg, salmon oil, probiotics and enzymes, Vitamin E and if I remember it I add Missing Link. (I really need to remember that part so I can use it up eventually!) They eat just fine, their stools are great and their coats are Fab! When I feed raw I am sure to give them a good balance of red meat and bone, some chicken and they Love their turkey necks-our primary source of bone is turkey necks, but they also get other bone like venison necks, and a broad assortment of other bones. I am told frequently that they have the softest fur


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Emoore said:


> I have heard that you do not want to give raw meat at the same time as kibble because they digest at different rates and can cause bloat.


I've heard that, too, but I mix them up every day. I'll feed half kibble and half ground people meats, or ground up animal with bone and organs. I have not had any problem with any of my dogs.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

> I'll feed half kibble and half ground people meats


Oooh! What's your source? My guys could use more variety, small furry animals aren't cutting it. Do they carry ground babies?  My big bad GSD monster LOVES babies!!!!

:rofl: *had to*


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

RogueRed26 said:


> Yes, I did that yesterday. I fed her the chicken in the morning and, in the evening, I gave her the nibble mixed with the egg and missing link powder. Though, the idea of bloat is scary. does anyone else have any experiences of alternating kibble and raw in a single day feeding?


I feed kibble in the am and raw in the pm, no problems what so ever.


----------



## southforsunshine (Mar 8, 2011)

aubie said:


> There's no real calcium/dietary benefit to feeding the shell, unless it's crushed into a fine powder. But it won't harm them either, it's just your preference.


My dogs save the shell for last, and crunch it up as loud as they can


----------

